# EBAY and Pitney Bowes sent my Jazz Bass neck to 'the chipper'



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

I bought what appeared to be a great deal - The seller described it as a 80's Made in Canada Stew Mac Jazz Bass replacement neck. It had a 70's water slide decal and a rosewood fret board, vintage Tuners

80,s Stew Mac Made In Canada Jazz Bass 4,String Loaded Neck/Ros-wood Board/Clean | eBay

I got an email this morning saying it's a restricted item, undeliverable, and confiscated by Pitney Bowes. I got a refund shortly afterwards. This happened a couple of years back with a Line 6 Modelling acoustic guitar. It's their damn random CITES rules - they don't appear to make any sense at all.

There's no point in losing your mind over this - there's nothing you can do.

Moving on - I've just about had it ordering musical items from the states. You can buy a $15 pickguard from the Stratosphere - and it'll arrive at your door for $58 

Does anyone know where to get quality Fender style replacement necks and bodies in Canada?


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Seratone said:


> I bought what appeared to be a great deal - The seller described it as a 80's Made in Canada Stew Mac Jazz Bass replacement neck. It had a 70's water slide decal and a rosewood fret board, vintage Tuners
> 
> 80,s Stew Mac Made In Canada Jazz Bass 4,String Loaded Neck/Ros-wood Board/Clean | eBay
> 
> ...


Try olivewood guitars, it’s a Canadian company, Chinese made necks though. Heard lots of pretty good review for the price you pay. I think precision guitars also sell necks out of Vancouver


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

When buying off of eBay, whether it is guitars, guitar parts, electronics or anything else, NEVER buy from anybody using the Pitney Bowes Global Shipping. If you get the item it will have cost you minimum 30% more than it should have. The PB shipping charges you taxes and duties up front even on things that should not have duty charged. It is a major rip off, and borderline theft.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Those Canadian made Stew Mac necks were made by Lasido -part of the Godin group


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

Olivewood Guitars looks great - no bass necks though....


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2018)

Seratone said:


> Does anyone know where to get quality Fender style replacement necks


Came across this kijiji ad.
Fender Jazz Bass Neck | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for that tip laristotle, I’m gonna pick up that jazz bass tomorrow...

P


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

dtsaudio said:


> When buying off of eBay, whether it is guitars, guitar parts, electronics or anything else, NEVER buy from anybody using the Pitney Bowes Global Shipping. If you get the item it will have cost you minimum 30% more than it should have. The PB shipping charges you taxes and duties up front even on things that should not have duty charged. It is a major rip off, and borderline theft.


+1. P-B (aka The Ebay Global Shipping Program) is a crock. Also, in addition to costing more, they also sometimes repackage the item to save on (re)shipping costs (that's how it works - the seller sends it to the local P-B depot, who then bulk ships items to destination countries where they have a depot and then, here in Canada, they Can Post it to you from there - it is almost worth it, since they do get better rates than we do, but not quite). I've had RAM removed from a foam-lined box and repackaged into a DIY cardboard (not even corrugated, like thick paper) sleave - DOA (got me money back), also they have pathetically repackerd speakers to the point where they moved around in the box (no filler) so much that one frame knocked the voice coil of the other driver out of whack - needed a recone (also got a refund, but who needs the hassle).

The problem is that US sellers do not know this. I find if you contact a seller, explain this to them, they will usually understand (they don't want the refund/insurance claim hassle either) and ship via direct USPS instead. If they can't be bothered, offer them a little extra for the trouble. Sometimes you'll be SOL; stick to yer guns on the no P-B.


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

I picked up the Jazz bass neck from a great guy out at at Conestoga College near Kitchener last Saturday - where they offer a Saturday Luthier Class - Looks Interesting. 

The neck turned out to be a beautiful chunky monster, the fretwork is impeccable - I can get the action as low as 3/32's at the 17th. The waterslide decal application could be sanded down more, but hell, I know it's not a Fender - I put it on a P-Bass anyway....great find - thanks again


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

Vally said:


> Try olivewood guitars, it’s a Canadian company, Chinese made necks though. Heard lots of pretty good review for the price you pay. I think precision guitars also sell necks out of Vancouver


I just bought a rosewood Tele neck from Olivewood Guitars....I should get it in a couple of days.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I heard that the CITES law had just been re-jigged to exempt guitar bodies and necks.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Seratone said:


> I just bought a rosewood Tele neck from Olivewood Guitars....I should get it in a couple of days.


let me know quality please


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> I heard that the CITES law had just been re-jigged to exempt guitar bodies and necks.


I must have been a few weeks too early - however I did get a rosewood fretboard Tele neck from a guy in Arkansas about a month ago with no issues ( no Global Shipping Program)...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I avoid the Global shipping program when possible, but there are times when it is unavoidable. Most people use the GSP because they don't have to get off their butts and do anything. The item is picked up at the door and shipped. Shipper does next to nothing. So when you do ask for direct shipping most will not do it because it means a trip to the post office.


----------

